# bear hunt will shotgun 20ga do ?



## kw5891 (Nov 5, 2008)

hello will a 20 ga slug kill big black bear in canada  a friend kill 585 pound bear with bow


----------



## Coastie (Nov 5, 2008)

A 20 Gauge, used properly, will not only kill a big bear in Canada, but here in the U.S. as well.


----------



## cheezeball231 (Nov 5, 2008)

If he's braodside or quatering away and that front leg is forward let it fly he won't go 100 yards


----------



## bany (Nov 5, 2008)

I used a single shot 20 for bear when I was 12yrs old, so go ahead!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Nov 5, 2008)

Not in my hands it wouldn't.  If I were going to bear hunt, I wouldn't want anything less than my .30-06 or 12 gauge in my hands.  I'm sure you could kill one cleanly with a 20 gauge or a .243 with the right shot placement, but I wouldn't try it.  Wounded deer don't have 1" teeth and 2" claws and don't charge the hunters tracking them.


----------



## stev (Nov 5, 2008)

shot placement


----------



## DASUTT1661 (Nov 6, 2008)

The one in this avatar got a .222 in the neck.


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 8, 2008)

20 gauge +bear =


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Nov 9, 2008)

A 20 gauge will work just fine. Get you a good rifled slug barrel and some brenneke sabot slugs. IF your not using a rifled barrel then still use the brenneke slugs (they are sold at Dicks Sporting Goods) as well as other retailers. Check out their website http://www.brennekeusa.com/   - it gives ammo suggestions for rifled and non-rifled barrels. They are great slugs!! When you enter their site - go under the products tab and it will tell you which slugs for what barrel with pictures. I love their slugs and another plus is that you won't go broke buying them - a good quality slug for a lower price...


Using one of these slugs will work well on black bear. I know from experience as a 20 gauge 870 express is all I hunt with. Good Luck and have fun.


----------



## BrandonJCdude92 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ive never shot a 12 guage slug before...
Ive shot a #4 3 1/2" turkey load out of my 12 guage before and I know it kicks the hound out of my arm, Is a 12 guage slug out of a smooth barrel more recoil or about the same?


----------



## chewy32 (Nov 14, 2008)

Seth carter said:


> 20 gauge +bear =



haha thats perfect


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 16, 2008)

kw - If you place your shot right and the range is close,it'll sure kill a bear.But at that range,you better have some good dogs to distract that bear if you miss!

My advice/opinion: Use a 30/06 at a hundred yards if you can.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Nov 16, 2008)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Not in my hands it wouldn't.  If I were going to bear hunt, I wouldn't want anything less than my .30-06 or 12 gauge in my hands.  I'm sure you could kill one cleanly with a 20 gauge or a .243 with the right shot placement, but I wouldn't try it.  Wounded deer don't have 1" teeth and 2" claws and don't charge the hunters tracking them.



I would be willing to bet that the right 20ga slug would be lots meaner than anything your 30-06 will dish out...


----------



## WTM45 (Nov 16, 2008)

BowHunter89 said:


> I would be willing to bet that the right 20ga slug would be lots meaner than anything your 30-06 will dish out...



You would lose that bet.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 16, 2008)

Depends on the range.I wouldn't bet my life on a shotgun slug much farther than 50 yards.


----------



## Jeremy8787 (Nov 16, 2008)

If you get a 12 gauge rifled barrel with slugs then your good up to about 125-150 yards.  You can't hunt with a rifle in Indiana and thats what I hunted with.  Dead on everytime.  Still have both of my slug guns and one with a bird barrel.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Nov 16, 2008)

WTM45 said:


> You would lose that bet.



Just did the research and the difference is minimal with the 06 coming out just ahead but still at close range I would choose the 20ga just because.


----------



## WTM45 (Nov 16, 2008)

BowHunter89 said:


> Just did the research and the difference is minimal with the 06 coming out just ahead but still at close range I would choose the 20ga just because.



You should go back and complete your research on the .30-06 in comparison to the 20ga slug before you lay hard earned money down!
The difference is more than minimal.


----------



## kw5891 (Nov 16, 2008)

*shotgun 20 ga or ? bear*

20 ga seems better than a arrow ? am i wrong  20 yard shot from tree stand


----------



## WTM45 (Nov 16, 2008)

Compare the 20ga slug gun to a .50cal muzzleloader firing sabots.

Will it work at reasonable distances?  Yes, if the shotgun is capable of dependable accuracy.

Is it equal to a .30-06?  No way whatsoever.

Will it perform as well as an arrow with an appropriate broadhead?  It depends.  They kill differently.  Apples to oranges comparison.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Nov 17, 2008)

*Just stick to his question*



The man asked if a 20 gauge would kill a bear - Not the difference between 20ga and .30-06. If he wanted to know that then he would have asked. 

DON'T GO 

Just a reasonable man wanting a reasonable answer from people with reasonable experience.

As I said earlier in another post. A 20 gauge will kill a bear no problems. Just keep it at a reasonable range, but a good 20 gauge with a smooth bore slug barrel is good to 75 yards (I have gone to 100), with a rifled barrel your good to about 125 yards.

If you use a smoothbore then use a good brenneke foster style slug (NO SABOTS) if you use a rifled slug barrel then get a good sabot (NO FOSTERS) - the lead on fosters will fill the rifling on rifled barrel and it is hard to remove.

GO get your bear with your 20ga. and have fun.


----------



## WTM45 (Nov 17, 2008)

A smoothbore 20ga past 50 yards is not a dependable and wise choice.  Poor SD and horrible BC takes away from its effectiveness.


----------



## eagleeyecherry (Nov 17, 2008)

Definitely will. I like the Hornady SST slugs 2 3/4" I think. I shot a bear with it and it made an exit hole the size of my fist.
My gun is a Remington 870 Express Magnum 20 Gauge with a rifled slug barrel.


----------



## eagleeyecherry (Nov 17, 2008)

WTM45 said:


> You would lose that bet.



Not quite. I'll agree the accuracy of the 06 isn't there with the slug, but think about the diameter of the slug vs. the 06. I haven't shot anything with the Brenneke slugs yet, but the Hornady SSTs are amazing. I've killed a bear and a doe with my 20 gauge slug. The doe was 20 yards away and it more or less knocked her down


----------



## WTM45 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, he would lose the bet.
There is no "closeness" in comparison between the 20ga slug and a .30-06 in SD, BC, MV, ME and energy at distances.
Momentum?  Yes the 20ga 5/8oz foster, 1oz foster and 260gr HP sabot have some momentum, but nothing over a .30-06.

I hunt in a few shotgun only areas.  We have tested so many different 12ga and 20ga loads it is pathetic.  Do they work?  Yes.
A black bear is not magical and can be killed with much less.
Finding an accurate load for your particular shotgun can be the hardest part.

I'd NEVER choose a shotgun slug over a centerfire rifle whenever I had the option.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Nov 22, 2008)

20 will work fine just make sure you have good shot placement no matter how big your gun is you still need good shot placement just the larger the caliber the more error you can have


----------

